# Socks and khakis



## pennc94 (Jan 26, 2006)

On the occassion where it appropriate in my office to wear khakis, I often find myself in the dilemma of trying to match my socks to my khakis. To add to this, I have several colors (khaki, british khaki, stone, wheat, etc.). This makes it even more difficult to match because most socks offer one khaki type color. 

Does the rule to match pants and sock still apply to khakis? If not, what colors are acceptable?


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

There aren't many rules that mentioned khakis in any way other than 'don't wear them in this situation.'

So you have a pretty free hand - just avoid wool socks and it's hard to mess up. Navy is usually a safe though not the most appealing option. Argyle is usually cool. Brown can work with a dark, rather than creamy khaki. 

You can always borrow some color from your shirt or belt or watch band - if you're into that.

Edit: Please, please, please do not wear black socks with khakis. If you are tempted to say 'but I'm wearing black shoes and the black socks go well with the shoes,' I'd say please, please, please do not wear black shoes with khakis either.


----------



## Where Eagles Dare (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't think they have to match. Wear some argyles, or "interesting" socks with khakis.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

IMO, khakis, esp. when not pressed, are often considered the least formal pants by those who do not wear denim, and so the sock rules are similar as with jeans - match something in the rest of outfit, or wear a neutral - navy, gray, brown.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Red! :devil:


----------



## kkollwitz (Oct 31, 2005)

I wear "khakis" to work in shades running from off-white to khaki. I have socks ranging from white to khaki, and just try to make a reasonably close match of socks to pants each day, and don't worry about whether I'm wearing brown or black shoes.


----------



## Fred Best (Apr 2, 2006)

paper clip said:


> IMO, khakis, esp. when not pressed, are often considered the least formal pants by those who do not wear denim, and so the sock rules are similar as with jeans - match something in the rest of outfit, or wear a neutral - navy, gray, brown.


I agree with your comparison of jeans with khakis, except that you can wear white athletic socks with jeans but not with khakis.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

The idea of argyles works but other multicolor socks will work as well. I try to find what I call a marl yarn sock. It has multipe colors or shades within the yarn itself. I used to carry them along while travelling so I could match almost anything casual and the socks would fit in adequitely.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Cantabrigian said:


> There aren't many rules that mentioned khakis in any way other than 'don't wear them in this situation.'
> 
> So you have a pretty free hand - just avoid wool socks and it's hard to mess up. Navy is usually a safe though not the most appealing option. Argyle is usually cool. Brown can work with a dark, rather than creamy khaki.
> 
> ...


Why the aversion to black shoes with Khaki pants?


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

I prefer sticking to earth tones with khakis. Otherwise I concur with the argyle pattern. As far as wearing black shoes with khaki pants I'd say its personal preference. I can see why many are against it as the contrast can perhaps overwhelm.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> Red! :devil:


I actually did this last Thursday. Found it quite enjoyable. I wear khakis to work pretty much every day and would consider wearing just about any color socks other than khaki (and black, of course). I usually stick with navy or charcoal, though.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I wear black and occassionally navy socks with khakis...those colors represent approximately 95% of the contents of my sox drawer. Though, I do have three pair of argyles that don't see a lot of use.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Ugh. Maybe I should start a new thread, but ... I've always thought khaki was a colour and not a pant style. Wouldn't the proper term be chino?


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Fred Best said:


> I agree with your comparison of jeans with khakis, except that you can wear white athletic socks with jeans but not with khakis.


Good point!

Personally, I don't wear white sox or sneakers with jeans, either; I only wear white sox with sneakers and athletic wear, but I agree that many wear sneakers with jeans.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> Red! :devil:


i've tried red, and also a pair of pale orange socks. i like it.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

*khakis versus chinos*

"Ugh. Maybe I should start a new thread, but ... I've always thought khaki was a colour and not a pant style. Wouldn't the proper term be chino?"

Well if I'm not mistaken, khaki does refer to a color, and chino refers to a type of cloth. But the style of trouser being discussed can be fairly called khaki, after the color commonly used, or chino, after the cloth commonly used. I think the preference is largely regional.


----------



## Fred Best (Apr 2, 2006)

*Chino vs Khaki*



Mike Petrik said:


> "Ugh. Maybe I should start a new thread, but ... I've always thought khaki was a colour and not a pant style. Wouldn't the proper term be chino?"
> 
> Well if I'm not mistaken, khaki does refer to a color, and chino refers to a type of cloth. But the style of trouser being discussed can be fairly called khaki, after the color commonly used, or chino, after the cloth commonly used. I think the preference is largely regional.


Per Andy's Closet FAQ:

Q: What exactly is the difference between Khaki's and Chino's?

A: Khaki was originally the name of a color, but now chino (the name of a fabric) and Khaki are synonymous with a cotton casual pant.

In 1846 Sir Harry Lumsden commanding an English troop in Punjab, India traded in his bright white Khakis for pajama bottoms to find relief from the heat. To disguise them he colored them to blend with the local terrain using mazari, a native plant. Thus the birth of Khaki, the Hindu (Urdu) word for "dust".

As a by-product, Lumsden discovered that the new Khaki pants were more suitable in battle than the white pants, and red tunic. Blending in was good. Khaki is a color, but is now synonymous with a military twill pant. Khaki uniforms were introduced for British colonial troops in India in 1848

Khaki went from India to the ****** War in South Africa in 1851, and then after the Sudan Wars and Afghan Campaign of 1878 it was adopted in 1884 as the official uniform. The same year Khaki-color dye was patented, and was adopted by other armies, including America for the Spanish- American War in 1898.

Chinos were military issue pants, which were made in China. The British Khakis found their way into China where they were duplicated and sold to American soldiers in the Philippines for uniforms during World War I. Chinos don't have to be twill, but are often a firm weave of cotton. Chinos can be Khaki color. The military style had no pleats and was tapered at the leg bottom to conserve fabric. This pants style remained popular for the military through the Second World War. When soldiers returned to civilian life they continued to wear their military chinos especially to college.

Brooks bros started carrying chinos in 1942.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Buffalo said:


> Why the aversion to black shoes with Khaki pants?


Because there does not exist a shade of khaki, tan, etc. that looks good with black shoes.

Can't say I know exactly why that is but it is something of which I am very certain.


----------



## JohnnyDeeper (Jul 22, 2006)

I usually wear yellow, pink, or other bright color socks with khakis. Or no socks. Try it out.


----------



## anglophile (Jul 7, 2006)

Buffalo said:


> Why the aversion to black shoes with Khaki pants?


Same as the aversion to brown shoes with a dinner jacket or opera slippers with morning dress. Black shoes are at the most formal end of the shoe scale and khakis are, as mentioned, at the very casual end of the trouser lineup. The contrast doesn't work.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Fred Best said:


> Chinos were military issue pants, which were made in China. The British Khakis found their way into China where they were duplicated and sold to American soldiers in the Philippines for uniforms during World War I. .


actually its the period right after the spanish-american war, when the philippines was taken over by the united states and became a colony, not the first world war which didn't include south east asian countries.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

anglophile said:


> Same as the aversion to brown shoes with a dinner jacket or opera slippers with morning dress. Black shoes are at the most formal end of the shoe scale and khakis are, as mentioned, at the very casual end of the trouser lineup. The contrast doesn't work.


For me it isn't as much a question of formality as it is a question of taste. I wear black lace-ups with grey odd trousers but would not wear black loafers with a tan suit.

I just don't think the two colors go together.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

anglophile said:


> Same as the aversion to brown shoes with a dinner jacket or opera slippers with morning dress. Black shoes are at the most formal end of the shoe scale and khakis are, as mentioned, at the very casual end of the trouser lineup. The contrast doesn't work.


I would be so bold as to suggest that my unlined black C&J loafers are some significant distance from formal.


----------

